# Question about spouse work visa



## domink (Jun 4, 2008)

hi,
am new to the forum and have found it full of extremely useful info on dubai - a big thank you to all the posters.

im currently based in NY and am considering an offer to move to Dubai, had a couple of questions for you guys and would really appreciate your help..

1) My wife works in NY and will not be able to move with her current company to Dubai. Will she be allowed to work on a dependent visa (one cannot do that in the US for ex) or will she have to find an employer to sponsor a visa for her?

2) This probably is going to sound highly ignorant - and apologies if thats the case - but how easy is it for a woman to find a job in Dubai? Are employers less inclined to hire women at all?

thanks in advance for your responses, appreciate the help


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Hello

Your questions have been covered before. 

1. Yes a dependent spouse can work with a letter of no objection from their spouse.

2. No issue with women working at all.

Good luck


-


----------

